# Solved: Server licensing concern related to updating hard drives?



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I plan on upgrading the hard drives in my works Server (Host).

On the Server we have Windows Server 2012 Standard installed (as the Host OS).

Currently there are 6 hard drives in the Server, in a RAID10 array, and I plan to use Acronis True Image to image 
the contents of the array to one hard drive (a 4TB Western Digital).

After performing the first clone operation I will take the original 6 drives out, and replace them with 6 new drives.

I will then create a RAID array out of the 6 new drives, and then perform a second clone operation, which will involve
cloning the contents of the single 4TB drive onto the new array.

Once I boot up from the new array I am concerned that my Windows licensing may be affected. 

Can anybody see any issues with my plan in relation to Server licensing?

Any help and opinions here will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I've cloned servers before using Acronis and never had it create a licensing issue afterwards.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Swapping hard drives has no effecting on licensing.


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the answers here. Although I have used Acronis Backup (for Windows Server) 11.5 it does not appear possible to clone my hard drives using this software package. This is because Acronis does not support the cloning of GPT disks -

https://forum.acronis.com/forum/93996

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Pretty sure the regular 2015 version does. Buy that for $60, create a bootable USB thumb drive and give it a try.

https://kb.acronis.com/content/48386


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi srhoades,

Thanks for the suggestion. However this was the first thing that I tried, and I did not have any luck.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did it recognize the array? If the RAID card is not natively supported you can build the rescue media and add drivers.


----------

